# What works on the Bolt without TiVo Service?



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm considering cancelling my TiVo service for DirecTV Now and I'd still like to use my Bolt as a Moca adapter for my other devices (I have a switch) and for streaming other stuff from Netflix/YouTube/etc.

Will the Internet still work if I don't pay $150 per year? If I have to pay $100 for a Moca adapter I'd rather use the TiVo since it looks cooler with my setup


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

My guess is that MoCA will continue to work without service. But none of the stream apps will. If you do cancel post back.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

johndoedoes said:


> I'm considering cancelling my TiVo service for DirecTV Now and I'd still like to use my Bolt as a Moca adapter for my other devices (I have a switch) and for streaming other stuff from Netflix/YouTube/etc.
> 
> Will the Internet still work if I don't pay $150 per year? If I have to pay $100 for a Moca adapter I'd rather use the TiVo since it looks cooler with my setup


Hi,
The MoCA frequencies used by the Bolt will conflict with the frequencies used by DIRECTV. However, DIRECTV does use a type of MoCA called DECA which uses the lower frequencies normally used by CATV. The good news is that these adapters are inexpensive and easy to come by on Ebay or Amazon, just make sure you get the versions with a power supply. Amazon.com: 2 PACK - DIRECTV Broadband DECA Ethernet to Coax Adapter - Third Generation (with 2 AC Power Supplies): Computers & Accessories


----------



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

atmuscarella said:


> My guess is that MoCA will continue to work without service. But none of the stream apps will. If you do cancel post back.


Really - I wouldn't be able to use Netflix if I cancel? Is there anywhere to confirm if Moca will work? I'm literally going to use the TiVo to bridge the Moca to a switch (where I have a bunch of stuff plugged in).



fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> The MoCA frequencies used by the Bolt will conflict with the frequencies used by DIRECTV. However, DIRECTV does use a type of MoCA called DECA which uses the lower frequencies normally used by CATV. The good news is that these adapters are inexpensive and easy to come by on Ebay or Amazon, just make sure you get the versions with a power supply. Amazon.com: 2 PACK - DIRECTV Broadband DECA Ethernet to Coax Adapter - Third Generation (with 2 AC Power Supplies): Computers & Accessories


I'm not using the TiVo to power DirecTv, I'm using it for Moca to a Switch...where I have multiple devices plugged in so I don't have to use Wifi.

Basically I need to get Internet to a Switch and I'm using the TiVo Bolt to do so...I'd rather use the TiVo to do that (with the service cancelled) instead of purchasing a Moca Adapter.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> The MoCA frequencies used by the Bolt will conflict with the frequencies used by DIRECTV. However, DIRECTV does use a type of MoCA called DECA which uses the lower frequencies normally used by CATV. The good news is that these adapters are inexpensive and easy to come by on Ebay or Amazon, just make sure you get the versions with a power supply. Amazon.com: 2 PACK - DIRECTV Broadband DECA Ethernet to Coax Adapter - Third Generation (with 2 AC Power Supplies): Computers & Accessories


The OP is taking about the new Internet steaming service Directv NOW not the satellite delivered Directv service.


----------



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

Anyone know if MoCA will work if cancelled?

Also, if I purchased a year worth of service do they offer a partial refund if it's cancelled earlier?


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

johndoedoes said:


> Also, if I purchased a year worth of service do they offer a partial refund if it's cancelled earlier?


Nope


----------



## Pantsface (Jan 13, 2008)

My bolt service just ran out. No plex, no netflix, no amazon prime. But for some reason those services still work on the Tivo Mini's connected to the bolt.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Pantsface said:


> My bolt service just ran out. No plex, no netflix, no amazon prime. But for some reason those services still work on the Tivo Mini's connected to the bolt.


Your Minis came with lifetime service so they should work as long as they are paried to a TiVo. Will be interesting to see how long they work without the TiVo they were paired to being active.


----------



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

Pantsface said:


> My bolt service just ran out. No plex, no netflix, no amazon prime. But for some reason those services still work on the Tivo Mini's connected to the bolt.


Will the MoCA network created by the Bolt still work?

I really need to know this before cancelling service.


----------

